
Child Arrested Because Adults Are Stupid - cgtyoder
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/09/child_arrested_.html
======
victorhugo31337
I have to admit, this was the best headline on this issue I've seen today.

------
NickHaflinger
It seems to me and in this day-and-age, the teachers were desperate to not be
sanctioned over a violation of some rule.

